# Bass on shore



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

What do you think the best way to catch a bass holding near shore, not on beds just up near shore? Lately we have seen a bunch just cruising near shore, not on beds but just cruising, and they won't bite anything we throw. The little fish hit but not the bigger ones. Any ideas on what they are doing? Or are they just near their beds?


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

When fish are cruising I've had good luck dropping a small crappie jig right in front of them, I think it kind of surprises them, and the jigs are small 1/16 to 1/8, so it doesn't spook them when it hits the water, and I think they see it as an easy meal if i get it close enough to them.


----------



## Traylor Trash (Apr 4, 2006)

I've had the same sucess while crappie fishing. The other thing that has worked for me is a small fluke worked slowly and letting it drop down as it gets closer to the bass.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

If bass are near the shore I liketo cast parallel with the shore and work a skitter pop or a floating minnow.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah, skitter pop or a pop-r. I had a few hits this past weekend on one.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Small Jigs work really well. Ive had luck with roadrunners like that too. Big tube baits work well also. If they dont bite just give it a bit of time. Pretty much anything that wont get caught up and has a rattle in it would work too. If you have the patience you will be rewarded. 
My guess is they are in prespawn and are searching for a bed.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

yes craiipe jigs with a bass assasin on them r great


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

peple of the perch said:


> yes craiipe jigs with a bass assasin on them r great


You can catch anything on the chartruse ones.


----------



## Pop-R (May 3, 2006)

I LOVE using a Pop-R for shallow, topwater bites (my screen name may have hinted at that). Also, if you're fishing in shallow grass/weeds, try a lure called the "Weed Walk'r" by Norman Lures. It's a combination spoon/buzzbait that skims across the top and causes a decent amount of noise. I caught some of my biggest bass on that lure by throwing it on the shore -- yes, ON the shore -- and dragging it back into the water. Works when the water is warming...like now. Also, try a Slug-o. It looks like a wounded baitfish the way it darts. But be sure not to overwork it. Short, quick, easy snaps will make that thing dance. Also be sure to maintain your "feel" of the lure so you can detect a strike...then have fun.


----------

